

IPad LapDock - there
http://www.ipadlapdock.com/

======
proee
If you're going to add the extra weight and extra parts, why not just go with
a macbook air?

------
ajju
Would be much more awesome if the screen rotated 360 degrees like EEE PC
touch.

------
upinsmoke
the keyboard looks thicker than the Apple bluetooth keyboard.

